

Ask HN: Do you develop on a Mac? What apps do you use? - gio

Do you develop on a Mac? What apps do you use?
======
mark_l_watson
TextMate and RubyMine (Ruby and Rails), Eclipse (AppEngine, Wave robot dev),
IntelliJ (Java), AquaEmacs and SBCL/Franz/Gambit-C (Common Lisp and Scheme).

For documentation/writing: OmniGraffle and Latex (and sometimes Page or
OpenOffice.org)

------
notzach
I do a lot of django and drupal development so I use screen, vim, terminal,
hg/git/svn, virtualenv and MAMP. I also use firefox with firebug, and the Live
HTTP headers plugin, and virtualbox for virtual windows and linux
environments.

------
weaksauce
I use xcode, textmate, cyberduck for sftp, gitx for basic git usage, terminal
for most of the heavy lifting, vim on servers. Photoshop when needed to tweak
something minor but mostly I am a programmer.

------
toddje
I tried using Aquamacs for a long time, but it didn't work out, and I just
switched back to 'plain emacs' now that the mac version builds out of cvs. I
also use iTerm, Fabric, django, mysql and svn.

------
docmach
I use SubEthaEdit or TextWrangler depending on what I'm writing. SubEthaEdit
has better syntax highlighting for some things, including Go, but TextWrangler
acts more like I want it to.

------
rickharrison
My most common applications in my workflow are Coda, Terminal, and Fireworks
for the occasional graphics editing. Also, XCode is a big player when I'm
doing my iPhone development.

~~~
weaksauce
How do you like Coda? How well does it adapt to rails/django? Is it only for
the front end stuff or can it handle the heavy lifting of the server side
stuff?

------
billturner
TextMate for code and SequelPro for MySQL. The rest is built in: Terminal,
Apache + PHP. Also, I off-and-on use Things for task lists (now I'm back on
using TODOs in Textmate).

------
elmindreda
In addition to the Xcode tools, I use MacVim, MacPorts and iTerm. People who
do more than quick edits with Vim on OS X should have a look at MacVim.

------
mwerty
This has saved me a lot of time: <http://infinite-labs.net/afloat/>

------
dlevine
Textmate and Eclipse. I use vi for quick editing.

I also use Virtualbox for running virtual Linux and Windows (for testing)

------
zaphar
I use a mac but the tools are pretty much the same as a linux box.

ITerm + Vim + various Gnu Utilities

------
alttab
Terminal, Vim, Cyberduck, and photoshop.

Keepin' it simple folks.

------
bgnm2000
I develop (rails) on a mac - I use textmate and terminal

------
redrory
I use Coda and MAMP.. and they do everything I need

------
bgray
Aquamacs is fantastic!

